

P2pkit: nabling you to accurately discover and directly message users nearby - yawniek
http://p2pkit.io/

======
bigiain
It'd be nice if there were at least some ballpark hints at what production
pricing might be.

I've got a project which could probably make use of this in next year's
version, but the current "1000 MAUs for free for now, nothing except here-be-
dragons-enterprise-pricing-signifiers after that" sales copy make me close the
tab.

I know finalising price points is hard for a B2B tech startup - but launching
publicly before you've done so makes losing the interest of potential
customers easy.

(My email's in my profile,if anyone from Uepaa ends up reading this and wants
to throw me some clues...)

~~~
yawniek
i don't know them, so no idea. but i am pretty sure, that you can figure out a
pricing that works for both.

------
joshavant
I'm curious how this compares to existing companies that do this, like NewAer.

